# alternatives to crickets for BD



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

I have seen a couple of times now people saying they are going to stop feeding crickets as they are too much hassle. One of these was feeding a baby beardie.
I understand babies need 80% bugs to 20%veg.
I also hear that mealworms are not ok too much bone.
So, finally to my question, what is the alternative to feeding crickets?
Thanks


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

depending on the size of the baby beardie, locusts might be able to be used.


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

dubia roaches are supposedly the best live food. 

They have the highest protein to fat ratio and they eat pretty much anything so can be gut loaded with all the veg you would normally feed a beardie.

Mine should be delivered tomoz, so i'll let you know if my beardie liked them.

Here we go found the protein to fat info. 

_Species - Protein / Fat / Ratio_
_Dubia Roaches - 36% / 7% - 5.2 to 1 ratio_
_Mealworms - 10% / 14% - 0.7 to 1 ratio_
_Crickets - 12.9% / 6.25% - 2.06 to 1 ratio_
_Locusts - 40% / 20% - 2.0 to 1 ratio_

Andi


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*dubia roaches*



Andi Mack said:


> dubia roaches are supposedly the best live food.
> 
> They have the highest protein to fat ratio and they eat pretty much anything so can be gut loaded with all the veg you would normally feed a beardie.
> 
> ...


 this info is spot on go dubia both mine love them have being feeding the very small ones out of my colony they look like woodlice when there small they dont jump or bite your bd wen there sleeping great feeder insect buy dubia:2thumb:


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

botty2k9 said:


> this info is spot on go dubia both mine love them have being feeding the very small ones out of my colony they look like woodlice when there small they dont jump or bite your bd wen there sleeping great feeder insect buy dubia:2thumb:


Ta very much, spend most of a day looking up university research results to find that lot out.

Also dubia's can't climb smooth surfaces, so much less chance of escapees.

If mine and the brother in laws will take them we will be setting up a colony.

What would you reccomend storing them in?? a rub? if so what size? i can't really find any specific info on what to keep them in.

Andi


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

try locust, works a treat with my beardie, or you could look at some caresheets on feeding, here's a link,
Bearded Dragon Care Sheet


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you this is soooo helpful.
Would dubia roaches be small enough for a baby ?
and does anyone know whether all worms are as bad as mealies?
Thanks


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

Freespirit said:


> Thank you this is soooo helpful.
> Would dubia roaches be small enough for a baby ?
> and does anyone know whether all worms are as bad as mealies?
> Thanks


you can buy small, medium & large dubia's.

i get some small ones tomoz (well later today), depending on royal fail. i'll check the size of them and see if my 8 week old beardie can eat them and post back.

No idea about worms i've never really looked into them, just looked into crickets, locusts and dubia's.

Andi


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*dubia roaches*

my bds wer 6wks when i got them i just gave hem the small ones as long as there no bigger than the gap between there eyes u wil b fine i keep my colony in an old fishtank its 2ft sq with card around to black it out just keep it on top of my viv wer ceramic bulb is endless food supply as long as you dnt feed off them to soon :2thumb:how old is your bd?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Freespirit said:


> Thank you this is soooo helpful.
> Would dubia roaches be small enough for a baby ?
> and does anyone know whether all worms are as bad as mealies?
> Thanks


 I believe silk worms and phoenix worms are good for beardies - very pricy tho. I would go with the roaches and locust as staples.


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

botty2k9 said:


> how old is your bd?


Haven't got one yet, am finding out as much as poss first. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

well my small dubia's turned up today.

Thankfully i got more than i ordered, as my boy has just munched his way through about 30 of them in one go.

The small ones are easily edible for my 8 week old beardie, so no worries on the size front.

Now i've just got to buy enough to start a colony.

Andi


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant thanks for letting me know:2thumb:


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

np matey.

Andi


----------



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Andi

Can I just ask where you got your small dubias from? Also, when they arrive can they just be posted through the letter box or are they in a big packet that'll have to go back to the sorting office if you're not in to receive it?!!


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

I order mine from people on here (classifieds), roachshop.co.uk & internetreptile.co.uk (the roach farm).

All of mine have come in parcels that are far too big for the letter box. 

I would suggest that you ask a neighbor to look out for them. Or phone the sorting office and tell them you will be getting a delivery of live insects & ask them to leave them some where safe. That or get them delivered to work :lol2:.


----------



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm... tricky. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I use the lobster roaches rather than the dubias, just because they breed much faster. As long as there is a ring of vaseline around the top of the tub, they cant climb out. My beardie loves them - doesnt pay much attention to crickets now if I offer them.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Small locusts, gradually getting bigger as your beardie grows
Now that mine are older I offer them xl black crickets as they're a lot less hassle then the smaller brown crickets


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

baby beardies may have trouble with mealworms if given too much 

all livefoods have benefits so the best is variety, eg how would you like to eat cheese sandwiches only for the next 7-10 years , 

If crikets are a hassle ? well should i say more


----------

